# Fairy Tail: Gildartz



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 25, 2010)

As we all know, well those of us who've read the latest manga update. This a warning for those who are not up-to-date to stop reading and go read the manga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gildartz is fighting with Natsu, well the fight is over but anyways i was just wondering "didn't Gildartz lost an arm and an organ" (i think) On recent manga we saw Gildartz with all his limbs and he seems to be okay (internal body wise). They did not explain this and i hope they do. What do you guys think?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 26, 2010)

well gildartz is an s-class mage, and much is not about gildartz, one of his magics is to cut natsu into small pieces, well not really cut but he separated him and was able to return him to normal with just his hand.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 28, 2010)

It seems to me that Gildartz can't seem to control his  power and his gonna be a  big part of this new arc


----------

